# Help me return to ACs after a long absence



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

It's been a few--many, actually--since I had an African Cichlid tank. My fish did very well with a dolomite substrate, but I cannot find that anywhere (and it was a bit messy); someone here suggested crushed coral. I know the idea is to keep the water hard and somewhat alkaline, but I am wondering how necessary this is with the advent of tank-bred specimens (in my day they were nearly all imported directly). I plan on setting up a 55 and likely will double up my filtering capacity. Any suggestions of the filter type (I prefer HOB types; Aquaclear 110 has been suggested) and capacity would be welcome. Lighting has changed considerable as well, and I'm a total noob in that department (full hood, strip & canopy, fluorescent tube, LED?). I'm getting everything piece by piece this time. *old dude


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is the natural ph of your tap? Most use crushed coral or a special AC type substrate because it keeps their ph pegged to 8.2 or so. Are you wanting to use some special substrate that you like better that may not have those qualities?

Since you will not have plants I would suggest LED. Cheaper to run and maintain in the long run. For filtration, I agree on doubling up but not on HOBs. Personally, I think the typical HOB filter hits the brick wall at the 55g sized tank. But...since you will have African Cichlids and the usual practice of overstocking to keep down territorial issues, I think you will be bouncing right on that edge of have "just" enough filtration, no matter which HOB size you choose. You could even put two AC-110s on there and the amount of combined media is miniscule compared to a decent sized canister. This is assuming you meant double as two separate filters? I also would buy the filters to be able to stand alone as one filter, not bought to be combined with the other filter to give you what you needed for your tank. This philosophy will cover you in case one has some type of issue and you need to operate with only one filter for a while.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> What is the natural ph of your tap? Most use crushed coral or a special AC type substrate because it keeps their ph pegged to 8.2 or so. Are you wanting to use some special substrate that you like better that may not have those qualities?
> 
> Since you will not have plants I would suggest LED. Cheaper to run and maintain in the long run. For filtration, I agree on doubling up but not on HOBs. Personally, I think the typical HOB filter hits the brick wall at the 55g sized tank. But...since you will have African Cichlids and the usual practice of overstocking to keep down territorial issues, I think you will be bouncing right on that edge of have "just" enough filtration, no matter which HOB size you choose. You could even put two AC-110s on there and the amount of combined media is miniscule compared to a decent sized canister. This is assuming you meant double as two separate filters? I also would buy the filters to be able to stand alone as one filter, not bought to be combined with the other filter to give you what you needed for your tank. This philosophy will cover you in case one has some type of issue and you need to operate with only one filter for a while.


Thanks, great advice. I was originally thinking the Aqua Clear 110 but am open to the idea of canisters. Any specific recommendation here? I saw a Fluval that looked OK, but have no experience with cannister filters. Are they quieter than HOBs? This tank will be in the living room. Here in FL, tap water is relatively hard, even with a water softener. I think crushed coral might be available at Tractor Supply; I didn't know there was a specific AC substrate aside form the old dolomite route.*old dude


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

What is your tap water ph? The reason I prefer crushed coral mixed with sand is it is easier then trying to add the right mixture of Epson salts baking soda and aquarium salt every water change, but most are lucky enough to have tap water at 7.3 or higher but the GH very seldom is high enough (8-10 for Malawi and 10-12 for tangs). 
I use canisters and sponge filters on my tanks. If you are using HOBS I would suggest two of them rated for 70 gallons minimum for a 55 gallon tank.
What type of ACs are you thinking about.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Protues55 said:


> Here in FL, tap water is relatively hard, even with a water softener.*old dude


You may want to see if you can get water before your softener?They seem to be hit or miss for causing problems(you certainly are not looking for soft water with the AC's). The sand(blasting sand) will be available at tractor supply,the crushed coral I think will have to come from a fish type store.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Canisters are the quietest filter you can get. Without thinking about it too much, 2 Eheim 2217 filters would be an awesome setup. One set up for nothing but mechanical filtration and the other strictly biological.

You will need to get your water from a bypass connection for your tank. You will not want softened water. Usually there is a by-pass valve installed or you can run in from outside.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

dalfed said:


> What is your tap water ph? The reason I prefer crushed coral mixed with sand is it is easier then trying to add the right mixture of Epson salts baking soda and aquarium salt every water change, but most are lucky enough to have tap water at 7.3 or higher but the GH very seldom is high enough (8-10 for Malawi and 10-12 for tangs).
> I use canisters and sponge filters on my tanks. If you are using HOBS I would suggest two of them rated for 70 gallons minimum for a 55 gallon tank.
> What type of ACs are you thinking about.


Tap water PH (with water softener) is 7.2, alkalinity 220, hardness is far to the left on softness scale--below 0. Looking at cannisters, I see the Eheim ECCO Canister Filters are well-reviewed. Should I be looking at the 2234 up to 60 gallons or the 2236 up to 80 gallons?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I can't speak to the ECCO line. I actually have one of the 2217s though and believe the classic series of canisters for Eheim is the best overall. I don't think that you will go wrong getting the ECCO, just whatever you do don't buy it at your local store. Amazon or kensfish.com will have them much cheaper. I would get the biggest one of them, if that is the 80g rated one.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking at the ECCOs, I think I would still get the 2217. Fluval may have some comparable filters also.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had an ECCO years ago. I like the media baskets better than the classic series. Its basically your choice. If you go with one get the larger one. Mine was the 2234 and I ran it on a 40 bowfront.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Crushed Oyster Shell for Aquarium Use: Aquatic creatures that require a higher pH and/or love alkaline water, will noticeably respond to the addition of oyster shell. It is perfect for healthy, smooth shell development in snails. Cichlids, Livebearers or other fish with requirements for a higher pH & alkalinity will thrive beautifully with this addition to their environment. Not only will it contribute to an optimum environment, but it also adds stability to that environment by increasing KH (buffering) levels. This helps to prevent deadly pH fluctuations and system crashes.

Oyster Shell is considered to be superior for buffering due to it's particle size & shape, which allows for aeration and graduated dissolution. Another great thing about oyster shell is it dissolves noticeably as it depletes. Unlike coral, you don't have to guess when it's time to add more. Pour some into a media bag (or nylon stocking) and add it to your filter or other source of water movement. Add more when you notice that it's low - that's all there is to it!

Like anything that impacts pH, oyster shell should be added in small increments until the desired parameters are reached. Using too much too quickly will cause a dramatic change in pH, which can harm your aquatic livestock, plants and beneficial bacteria. It is recommended that you add a small amount every few days to a week and test the water parameters until you reach the desired levels. Please familiarize yourself with aquarium chemistry before using any pH adjuster. Note: Oyster shell or any buffering media should be cleaned periodically to ensure top efficiency levels.


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Bumblebeechloe said:


> Crushed Oyster Shell for Aquarium Use: Aquatic creatures that require a higher pH and/or love alkaline water, will noticeably respond to the addition of oyster shell. It is perfect for healthy, smooth shell development in snails. Cichlids, Livebearers or other fish with requirements for a higher pH & alkalinity will thrive beautifully with this addition to their environment. Not only will it contribute to an optimum environment, but it also adds stability to that environment by increasing KH (buffering) levels. This helps to prevent deadly pH fluctuations and system crashes.
> 
> Oyster Shell is considered to be superior for buffering due to it's particle size & shape, which allows for aeration and graduated dissolution. Another great thing about oyster shell is it dissolves noticeably as it depletes. Unlike coral, you don't have to guess when it's time to add more. Pour some into a media bag (or nylon stocking) and add it to your filter or other source of water movement. Add more when you notice that it's low - that's all there is to it!
> 
> Like anything that impacts pH, oyster shell should be added in small increments until the desired parameters are reached. Using too much too quickly will cause a dramatic change in pH, which can harm your aquatic livestock, plants and beneficial bacteria. It is recommended that you add a small amount every few days to a week and test the water parameters until you reach the desired levels. Please familiarize yourself with aquarium chemistry before using any pH adjuster. Note: Oyster shell or any buffering media should be cleaned periodically to ensure top efficiency levels.


Great info, thanks! Is oyster shell readily available? I live in FL and our beaches are covered with it, but not sure if that would be way to go. Where do you get yours?


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Have you ever heard the name of the company of "Amazon.com"? That is the best way you can order it from Amazon.com. Pet Supplies - Crushed Oyster Shells. 

Yours welcome!


----------

